# Lightest weight sleeve or case for Paperwhite?



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Has anyone discovered a sleeve or case that adds very little weight to the PW?  Thanks.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm sure there are a lot of them out there, depends on what you want to pay. But my absolute, very favorite cover for my PW is one I got from Joe V. Leather http://joevleather.com/store/Kindle-Leather-Covers/c1/index.html?osCsid=182e8795ebca9ca77bae62d8f4714148
He does custom orders, I've gotten 2 from him. They are extremely light weight. I even have a beautiful Orchid Oberon cover and I prefer these Joe V. Leather covers over them. This is the latest one I got from him.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks Patricia! What's the part covering the screen made of?  Is that leather too?

Has anyone tried using a gel or silicone skin-type case for the PW?  Do they even make them?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

The part that covers the screen is a very soft suede type fabric. But I always put the back part of my skin on there.


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

Patricia
I LOVE all that blue. Where did you get that skin? Also, I don't own a paperwhite(yet) but will in a few weeks. Can you add your own screensavers. That's a neat one you have there.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

jlee745 said:


> Patricia
> I LOVE all that blue. Where did you get that skin? Also, I don't own a paperwhite(yet) but will in a few weeks. Can you add your own screensavers. That's a neat one you have there.


Thanks! I designed the skin myself and Decal Girl made it for me. That screensaver you see on there is one that comes with the Paperwhite.


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

The ebay case I ordered has a suede looking inside cover will a decal girl sticker stick to that?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I think so.  The inside of this one is a little fuzzy, and it sticks fine.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

My very lightweight zippered neoprene sleeve is by Verteks. I love it. I don't use a cover on my PW (did on K3). It also has a zippered pouch on the front...not bulkly tho. It's perfect for my needs, which are protection while in my purse or travelling.


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

I've got the Waterfield Kindle slip case. It's very light and well made:

http://www.sfbags.com/products/kindle/kindle-slipcase.php


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a custom-made cosmetics bag that I currently use for my Nook Touch. I plan to use it for my PW2 when it comes. I added a piece of bubble wrap (cut from a mailing envelope with my address label on it) in the bag to cushion the screen. It's worked well in my purse and around the house. 

Custom-made sounds odd for a cosmetics bag, but there's a company that makes all types of  bags from old uniforms (military, police, etc) and that's where I got it. It just happened to be the perfect size for the K$79, then the Nook Touch and now the PW2.


----------

